# Benchmade.



## mcmc (Jul 26, 2006)

Was walking through the mall today and made an impulse buy on a Benchmade - my first knife. Never thought about buying one, really, but once I got to see it first hand I liked it a lot.

I thought it was a griptilian, but turns out to be a pika. After looking around on here, I want a mini-griptilian in plain edge drop point.

What is the best place (price) to buy one online?

Also, opinions on blue v/s black? i'm guessing benchmade made the blues and yellows for higher visibility? any detriments in terms of getting dirty with use, looks lame, etc...

thx!


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 26, 2006)

I think that the best place to buy most Spydercos and Benchmades is www.newgraham.com. I believe that most folks at bladeforums.com share this opinion. I've bought several knives there. Good prices, immediate shipping, excellent CS.

cheers


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 26, 2006)

Well...I think those colors are good for visibility but also won't offend the sheeple as much. Mine is OD green and I couldn't care less if someone thinks I have an evil knife, but...

I suppose also if you have to use it in a defensive situation, yellow, blue, light green, or purple "look" better to a jury than black, tan, or OD green. (Scroll down that link to see the other colors...)

I have a full-size Griptilian (the OD green one mentioned above) with the black blade. I really like it a lot, but it hasn't seen much carry time since I got my Strider...

JM-99


----------



## JimH (Jul 26, 2006)

Do you want a standard mini-griptilian or a Ritter mini-griptilian made with S30V steel? You really can't go wrong either way. The Benchmade axial lock is an absolute dream to work with - one hand open, one hand close, both with just the flick of the wrist.


----------



## mcmc (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys!

Actually I first heard of the griptilians on Doug Ritter's site, but the RSK version is a bit too pricey for me =) So I'm looking to get a standard mini-griptilian. Sounds like the new 154CM steel is a good change, too.

New Graham has a nice site, but doesn't seem to have it in blue (or in drop point), so I think I might get it from great plains (www.gpknives.com), it's $56 and change there, plus about another $6 for shipping. The full-size grip is only a few bucks more, but for EDC (I'm a 5'7 asian guy) I figure the mini will do fine.

Feel like I would have liked a green (has the visibility/less mean look while still looking a bit 'manly') but too bad it's discontinued. grr, can't decide b/t blue and yellow. Good points though on potential defensive use - though, I don't know the first thing about wielding a knife in confrontational situations, so I will probably keep it to cutting cardboard and fishing line =)

I'll probably also be picking up the sharpmaker. Seems a bit funny to buy a sharpening tool that's almost as expensive as the nice, but I figure I can keep my leathermen (wave, and squirt - the wrench version, and boy is it the most useful $25 i've ever spent!!) and my filet knife (a cheap $10 rapala) sharp too. Too bad I never picked up knife sharpening from my dad, who is a woodworker, and does his wet on whetstones...


----------



## KSH92474 (Jul 27, 2006)

i would get them here
http://discountsupplyunlimited.com/benchmade_mini_griptilian_knives.html

i haven't used them butothers have.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Jul 27, 2006)

mcmc said:


> New Graham has a nice site, but doesn't seem to have it in blue (or in drop point),



I just checked and New Graham has the 556 Mini Grip (drop point, plain edge, thumbstuds) in Black, Blue and Yellow in stock.


----------



## mcmc (Jul 27, 2006)

I stand corrected, I think I was on some wrong page (or was not all there in the head).

The pricing is exactly the same for gpknives and new graham - but gp has a page saying the customer can request certain standards wrt sharpness, blade centering, etc. - so it looks like they have some solid cs. i think i'll go w/ them.

the only thing is, is that they had a bunch of cheaper sharpening systems, compared to the sharpmaker. do ppl on here like the spyderco sharpmaker b/c it's well known, or b/c it's simply a much better device w/ results that warrant the 2x or 3x price?


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 27, 2006)

NGK is a GREAT place. Mary Beth and Mike WILL accomodate you. Either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## TorchEnvy (Jul 27, 2006)

I bought a Mini Pika (serrated) last week on somewhat of a CPF-induced impulse buy myself. I like it and EDC it now.

However, I too have gained an interest in the Griptilian line. The Axis mechanism looks cool.

So far I've managed to not go off on knives like flashlights!


----------



## mcmc (Jul 28, 2006)

TorchEnvy-

I'm planning on restricting myself to one knife, no more! =) Before I bought the pika, i thought, "multiple flashlights, I can see the need - but multiple knives? psh!" but now after learning about some of the different brands, steels, and blade types, grr...i want a rsk in addition to a griptilian. and maybe a kershaw w/ assisted opening.

but i musn't =) just need a nice, solid, edc knife. if i were a survival type i'd get the rsk (the s30v seems a great deal on that $107 knife) but i don't think i'll need that steel over the 154CM of the new grips.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Jul 28, 2006)

mcmc said:


> the only thing is, is that they had a bunch of cheaper sharpening systems, compared to the sharpmaker. do ppl on here like the spyderco sharpmaker b/c it's well known, or b/c it's simply a much better device w/ results that warrant the 2x or 3x price?



The Sharpmaker is 100% worth the money.

You will enjoy your knife even more when it is so easy to keep so sharp.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 28, 2006)

On the next go 'round, check out the BM Sequel with the D2 blade. That is if it's still available.

Enjoy!


----------



## guntotin_fool (Aug 5, 2006)

Cabela's has Grip's and mini'grips using the D2 steel, really good stuff 

I have some knives in D2 and I love the blades, (the ergos or those knives dont fit me as well so they are just sitting now) and I have some chisels I had made in D2 for working on teak when I was doing more boat work. They would stay sharp longer than anything else I had. D2 plane blades are great too. stay sharp for a long time. you need good stones or a diamond set up if you are going to sharpen them in a reasonable amount of time, but they do work well.


----------



## VWTim (Aug 5, 2006)

mcmc said:


> TorchEnvy-
> 
> I'm planning on restricting myself to one knife, no more! =) Before I bought the pika, i thought, "multiple flashlights, I can see the need - but multiple knives? psh!" but now after learning about some of the different brands, steels, and blade types, grr...i want a rsk in addition to a griptilian. and maybe a kershaw w/ assisted opening.
> 
> but i musn't =) just need a nice, solid, edc knife. if i were a survival type i'd get the rsk (the s30v seems a great deal on that $107 knife) but i don't think i'll need that steel over the 154CM of the new grips.



You can never go wrong with multiple knives. I EDC 2 Griptilians, both fullsize, one Ritter, one combo edge. I also have a Grip trainer I use in....training courses  Excellent knives, I want a Griptilian fixed blade now.


----------



## chamenos (Aug 7, 2006)

mcmc said:


> TorchEnvy-
> 
> I'm planning on restricting myself to one knife, no more! =)









Yea, keep telling yourself that. Those were my famous last words 9 months ago 

Good choice with the 556 plain edge though. After experimenting with a few sizes and blade types, I settled on the same model. If you're looking for something a little more upscale and longer but just as slim, you might want to consider the 943.

One thing you should consider if you intend to carry it clipped discreetly, is that the butt end of the knife will be visible. A dark colour like black or olive drab would be much more inconspicuous than say, yellow. Otherwise anyone vaguely familiar with knives will know you're carrying one, which will no doubt attract undue attention.

I got myself a Spyderco Sharpmaker as well. Half the fun of owning knives is sharpening them, and you can use the rods to sharpen almost anything. I've saved a couple of nailclippers and scissors from the trash with it


----------



## TorchEnvy (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, you're right. So far, so good resisting the knife bug. Maybe around Christmas I'll look for another knife. For now, though, I've been way too crazy with flashlights!



chamenos said:


> Yea, keep telling yourself that. Those were my famous last words 9 months ago


----------



## Sharpdogs (Aug 9, 2006)

The minigrip was my first Benchmade knife, if you do not count my BM42. I love it. It is constantly competing with my Spyderco Delica for a spot in my EDC rotation. I have a black handled one with thumb studs.


----------



## mcmc (Aug 23, 2006)

Finally got around to getting the 556 mini-grip from GPknives. It shipped mighty quick - ordered on friday, got it on tues (from IL to CA). I got it in the blue handle.

Love the knife so far. Opens and closes much more smoothly than the pika (which may have worked better if broken in, perhaps). I like the one-handed flick open and flick close (by pulling back the axis lock) - but do you guys know if this will detrimentally affect the mechanism over time?

I was surprised at how small it was, probably after handling the pika. So...I know I said "one knife" only, but I'm thinking about maybe getting the RSK in full size for hiking backcountry, or for when I want something more 'discreet' and menacing-looking for when I'm in bad neighborhoods =) That's one thing that was nice about the Pika, the clip goes right to the edge of the knife.

Ended up getting the sharpmaker too. Will be practicing on my leathermen first before getting to my nice chef's knife and mini-grip. One thing is that, after watching the instructional video, the owner/founder Sal looks like a smart guy - but it doesn't seem like spyderco knives are held in much esteem? or is that a mis-perception? either way, i was wondering which spyderco would be a nice buy, if i were to get just one...


----------



## VWTim (Aug 23, 2006)

Putting impact on any moving part can cause it wear it faster, but I've been snapping my Grips open for over a year now without any problems. One of our firearms trainers also does martial arts/hand to hand/knife integration and he's never had an axis lock wear issue. Even with thousands of reverse grip full flick opens, where you don't even touch the axis lock, just fling it open.
Enjoy the Grip, if you do get a Ritter you'll love it. I know I do. I do want to get a Mini in yellow next. For a backwooks knife BM does make the 151, a fixed blade Griptilian design.


----------



## mcmc (Aug 23, 2006)

chamenos said:


> Yea, keep telling yourself that. Those were my famous last words 9 months ago
> ---
> Haha, nice photo, and warning taken =) Btw, are the blue line of BM knives that much better than their red line?
> 
> You're right that a blue handle poking out of a pocket may attract attention. After I got the Pika, suddenly I was noticing people with knives in their pockets - one guy was a coast guard that I was in line behind at Starbucks. I asked him a/b the knife and it was a Buck. He said it served him pretty well. I forgot which one he said it was though.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 23, 2006)

Speaking of Ritter by Benchmade—there's the Limited Edition Doug Ritter RSK Mk1 HS Mini with the M2-steel blade. Check it out and see if you can chance upon one. If not the mini, then its larger brethren.

Enjoy!

http://www.aeromedix.com/index.php?...a2b0c37583faa587b551d803e&action=sku&sku=bmm2


----------



## mcmc (Aug 25, 2006)

So the M2 steel - is it going to be that much better than the 154CM (or even s30v)? how much harder would it be to maintain and sharpen? I heard that it rusts easier (relatively) than the 154cm...


----------



## chmsam (Aug 26, 2006)

It's all relative. M2 or any tool steel will rust if care isn't given to it. All that means is keeping it clean and wiping it down with a light oil coating (I use a Sentry Solutions Tuf-Cloth -- great item!). Stainless is also a somewhat relative trem. Certain items when cut or having the steel exposed to them will cause pitting, rusting, or just discoloration.

M2 is a bit harder to sharpen than some steels but that doesn't mean you have to run out and get diamond hones (although they do work fast!). It just means that you have to take a little more time and effort to sharpen.

Unless you are tackling really tough items almost any good steel will do the job. IMHO "good steel" means anything above AUS 6, 420, 440A, and the like. But then again, I use my knives a whole lot and on a variety of things.

And (again only IMHO) too much thought is given to types of steel, ease of sharpening, and hardness of the steel, and not enough on keeping an edge sharp before it gets too dull (if it starts to drag, touch it up -- any knife is hard to sharpen if it is too dull) and the use of the knife (no one NEEDS a super tough, super expensive steel if all they do is open letters).


----------



## mcmc (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the reply.
I've been using my 154cm mini-grip a bunch this week - cutting hard plastic packaging, foam core, 1/2" wood dowels (whittling as well as cutting through). It's a great knife - and I will be making sure to keep the edge on...

So do you think there's not necessarily a whole lot of benefit in going from the rsk s30v to the rsk m2?

Finally, any tips on using the sharpmaker? I tried on a few knives so far, but have been having trouble getting it to the 'razor sharp' that Sal demonstrated on the dvd. Any techniques, little tricks you think might be useful for a newbie

thanks!


----------



## CLHC (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm no metallurgist and neither am I on the Knife Makers Guild, butl, here's Doug Ritter's take on the M2 steel.

http://www.toolsgs.com/cart/browse.asp?subcat=258&pg=2

Enjoy!


----------



## rscanady (Aug 27, 2006)

I have two full size S30V and one of the full size M2 Ritters and love them all! I would implore you to spend the extra bit and get the Ritter, you wont be disappointed.

Ryan


----------



## rscanady (Aug 27, 2006)

I have two full size S30V and one of the full size M2 Ritters and love them all! I would implore you to spend the extra bit and get the Ritter, you wont be disappointed.

Ryan


----------



## Unicorn (Aug 28, 2006)

Depending on the knife the Blue Line is quite a bit better than the Red Line. Not the design, all are solid designs, but in materials. The Red Line uses less durable materials for the handle, and steel with less edge holding instead of it's premium. There are some good knives in the Red Line though.


----------



## mcmc (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, all, for the replies. I will most definitely be getting one of the Ritters - there has only been positive feedback (and urging! hehe) so far and I am sure it will come in handy on the trails. The only decision making that is left is s30v v/s m2, but i am leaning towards the more affordable of the two...

CHC, thanks for the link! but unfortunately i think you might have gotten it mixed up w/ something else, the link you sent was of mineral glass replacements. But, if you meant the ritter blurb on aeromedix on the m2, i did see that...thanks


----------



## rscanady (Aug 28, 2006)

My advice is that unless you know you need the specific properties of the M2 and plan to spend more time caring for it, you should get the S30V, which all around is a very excellent steel, and can be made SCARY sharp with not too much work. I use a spyderco sharpmaker on my S30V blades and have no problems removing hair!

Ryan


----------



## CLHC (Aug 29, 2006)

mcmc said:


> CHC, . . .unfortunately i think you might have gotten it mixed up w/ something else, the link you sent was of mineral glass replacements.


Whoa! Sorry about that. Fingers typing too fast and need to slow down. . .:wave:

Anyways, as *rscanady* and others here suggested, they're all good. Enjoy your blades!


----------



## guntotin_fool (Aug 29, 2006)

This is benchmades classification page

http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/anewclass.asp


Notice the last line of the description of the red class. made offshore. 


hope this helps.


----------



## mcmc (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your help, guys.
With the M2 version unavailable on aeromedix (and frustrated at having narrowly missed a nice deal on one at bladeforums!) I decided to get the S30V. Found one on BF who is local, so I'll be getting a brand new in box original RSK for $105, which I think is good.

Thanks all! =)


----------



## CLHC (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, either and/or of the Doug Ritter RSK Mk1 knives are quite an edged tool to own. Congratulations and Enjoy!


----------



## mcmc (Sep 28, 2006)

So I finally got my Ritter full-size RSK - great knife. Love the beefy blade, feels like it will be able to handle a lot!

After having been able to use the mini grip for a while (took both up to the mtns and were invaluable there), I definitely like the mini's size for edc.

Thanks for your advice guys!

but had a question about sharpening. Will sharpening (I have the Sharpmaker) kill the edge? I see that it actually takes off noticeable amts of metal (b/c on the right hand side, my sharpening stroke must be uneven b/c the middle of the blade edge is thinner than at the ends, I'm going to buy a cheapie blade from Lowe's, a Case sod-buster 3.5" they had on sale for $10, to practice with). I'm wondering if it would just be easier to go with one of those $4 pull-through sharpeners, as you don't have to worry about the correct angle as much! but everyone seemed to laud the Sharpmaker as much better...


----------



## Steve Andrews (Sep 28, 2006)

The Sharpmaker is outstanding. Is use it on all my Benchmades and they are all hair-popping sharp.

I just use the flat sides of the white stones for general edge maintenance.


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 28, 2006)

congrats on the RSK. I've been carrying mine for a couple weeks now and I finally see what all the buzz is about! As for sharpening, I use my sharpmaker for just about everything. I need to buy some new white sticks for it, mine are starting to look pretty beat up even after I have cleaned them several times.

The little mini sharpeners, I got the impression those are mainly for minor touchup and times when you can't get to a real sharpener.

Stick with the Sharpmaker. It does require practice. I will say this, in the video they show how fast and easy it is. I find that going slower on the strokes allows for better accuracy in the blade angles. The faster I tried to do it, I got more sloppy with my blade angles.


----------



## mcmc (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Good to hear more votes of confidence on the Sharpmaker.

I'll definitely try going slower. I tried to go at speed they went on the DVD and I think that set me up for exacerbating the errors in my stroke.

RebelRAM, have you had to sharpen your RSK yet? How well does the S30V edge hold for you? (and conversely, how hard was it to sharpen?)

Thanks!!


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 28, 2006)

Haven't had to sharpen my RSK yet. I have used it quite a bit, but I haven't put it through any torture tests like thick cardboard and hard plastic and things like that. So my RSK seems to be just as sharp as when I took it out of the box. My arms have a lot less hair on them now though! 

But as to thoughts on S30V, yes it does hold an edge longer and better than most other steels. I have a Spyderco Native in S30V. I don't let my knives get very dull. I touch them up when they need it to keep that scarey sharp edge on all of them. I know Benchmade and Spyderco recommend taking this approach. It also makes for sharpening easier and shorter because you don't have to take as long reprofiling the blade back into shape. Most of the time on my Sharpmaker I just use the white sticks. The coarse brown sticks I only use when the edge has gotten really dull. On my Native, as far as ease of sharpening goes, S30V appears to be fairly easy to sharpen. Yes it's a hard steel, but apparently the method they use to make S30V also makes it easy to sharpen. I can't find a link to exactly how it's made, but it's definitely an interesting process.
Here is a link though with some more info on S30V
http://www.crucibleservice.com/datash/dsS30Vv4b.pdf?CFID=770034&CFTOKEN=62476615

Honestly in my experience, the Sharpmaker does quite well with the new harder steels. You used to need a diamond stone to sharpen any of the hard steels because a typical whetstone wouldn't hardly touch one of those blades. If you talk to any of the custom knifemakers working with the new harder steels, they don't even use stones for the most part, they use grinders, belt sanders and buffing wheels. I'm not that talented! The guys that do that are definitely true craftsmans. But if you ask them, most of them will recommend that the rest of us use the Sharpmaker to keep our stuff sharp.

Be careful when sharpening the tip, that's the only drawback the Sharpmaker has that I can find. It does tend to round off tips if you don't watch what you are doing. What I try to do when sharpening the tip is as I push the stoke down towards the tip, I try to stop with the tip at the bottom of the rod, but in the center. Don't let the tip slide off the side if the rod, I think this is what causes the tip rounding. The others can correct me if I'm wrong.

Other than that, sounds like you got the ideal setup, and go with your idea of buying a cheaper knife to practice on. Just be patient, go slow and practice! Once you get used to it, it does become second nature.


----------



## JimH (Sep 28, 2006)

I thought my RSK was really sharp out of the box until I got my Kershaw Leek. Then I had to use my Sharpmaker to bring the RSK up to the sharpness of the Leek.


----------



## mcmc (Sep 30, 2006)

Hm, neat - I did hear that the Kershaws came really sharp out of the box. Guess I'll have to get that Blur after all, to see for myself =D or, any other recommendations on a single Kershaw purchase?


----------



## Ousanas (Sep 30, 2006)

zdp-189 blade, TI handled Leek  I really want one. I have a chive, blackout and blur tanto, all very nice.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tips on a Kershaw. May pick up a blackout or a blur (not tanto though).

update: Been using a 'user' RSK (stowed away my one-time-used RSK for future use) for a few weeks now, and man this blade is great! Hasn't needed a touchup yet (though I ought to), and I like the stonewashed finish, as it doesn't make smudges and tape residue as apparent. Way to go Benchmade.


----------



## Bill Henry (Oct 28, 2006)

*Multiple Knives - always have more than one! That is a rule!*

If your first blade fails (breaks, etc), you are SOL. ALWAYS carry more than one. The difference between s30V is about 20% in edge holding. You make the call in price difference.

I now use S30V in some of my knives that I make. Excellent steel. It is what the Knife Community wants almost as a standard. 154CM or ATS34 are almost as good and can be purchased at about 2/3rds the cost.

ALWAYS have at least two knives if you are going to carry. Just good sense.

Bill Herny


----------



## Concept (Oct 30, 2006)

I had been eyeing off a Benchmade mini skirmish for a while and now have one on the way. I really like the design and matierials I just don't think it will become a heavy user. I think that will remain with the Spyderco Delica 4.


----------



## jch79 (Oct 30, 2006)

Benchmade has awesome customer service - very responsive, quick, and friendly... everything you'd want from a company that produces such high quality, and sometimes high $$ items!

I have a Mini Griptillian, and love it! 

john


----------

